# Looking for a Yard - Bromley & Surronding Areas.



## LoopyLou68 (24 March 2014)

Hi,

 I am looking for a yard in Bromley or in surrounding areas (Chislehurst, Chelsfield, Orpington, Knockholt, Pratts Bottom). I want somewhere on a full livery basis an am looking for a yard with excellent staff where I can really trust them to look after my horse as their own. 

 I am happy looking to either pay full livery with all feed/bedding included or to pay just to have him looked after (at a reduced cost) and then a for my own fed and bedding.  

 Don't need any fancy facilities, just a school and some nice hacking? Preferably looking for yard on the smaller side.

 Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## MS123 (25 March 2014)

Chelsfield/Orpington/Knockholt have some nice full livery yards so I hear. Cackets (located in Cudham, not sure if this is too far) is absolutely amazing. I hear Glenfields in Knockholt is fab too!

I'd stay away from full liv yards in chistlehurst/bromley. Not to say all of them are bad, but I don't know many I would recommend in this area.


----------



## LoopyLou68 (2 April 2014)

Glenfields and Cacketts are off the Richter scale for me in regards to prices sadly. And that isn't me being naïve about prices - I have had horses on full livery for 15 years and haven't been paying anything near that :-/

Ideally I just want a yard someone has with a couple of horses, where they genuinely look after the horses like their own. Everywhere I have looked at the prices are either ridiculous, the yard comes with a bad reputation, or the T/O is terrible!


----------



## Tiaan (4 April 2014)

My horse is stabled at Wickham Court farm, in Bromley. It is a DIY yard, but there is a yard manager who you can pay to look after your horse. Hay and straw are grown on site, there are also shavings and wood pellets that you can buy from the farm owner too. Turnout is great, mares and geldings are separated. We have a jumping school and a larger rubber school and can hack around the farm or around locally on the roads/common.

Have you considered Warlingham? Warren barn have now opened a livery yard, or Kemnal manor which is not far from frogpool?


----------



## Tiaan (4 April 2014)

My horse is stabled at Wickham Court farm, in Bromley. It is a DIY yard, but there is a yard manager who you can pay to look after your horse. Hay and straw are grown on site, there are also shavings and wood pellets that you can buy from the farm owner too. Turnout is great, mares and geldings are separated. We have a jumping school and a larger rubber school and can hack around the farm or around locally on the roads/common.

Have you considered Warlingham? Warren barn have now opened a livery yard, or Kemnal manor which is not far from frogpool?


----------



## ghostie (4 April 2014)

Chelsfield Equestrian Centre does livery and I've heard good things - but turnout was not good enough for me.

Bluebell Farm, Chelsfield - have heard mixed things although do know of someone v happy there

Tanglewood, Chelsfield - seemed lovely when I looked around, from memory pretty reasonable

Crown Farm - near Tanglewood - don't know what it's like

Park Farm - Otford - very nice smart yard, excellent care and not heard a bad word - but on the pricey side

Great Dunton Farm - Dunton Green - fantastic yard that everyone speaks highly of.  Reasonaby priced but rarely any spaces as it's small and people only leave if they move out the area.


----------



## VioletStripe (4 April 2014)

Heard very very good things about- 
Cacketts and I think it was called Glenfield(?) in Cudham
Chelsfield Equestrian and  Bluebell Farm in Chelsfield
Heard bad things about Kemnal and I wouldn't touch any of the ones in Bexley, except possibly Shannon Leigh.


----------



## FlaxenPony05 (4 April 2014)

Chelsfield is lovely. Nice views of Canary Wharf too from the top of the hill! 

Second not touching any of the Bexley ones, most are pretty dire. I think it's tricky as there's so little land.


----------

